

Chinese scientists demonstrate 2Mbps Internet connection over LED - evo_9
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/17/chinese-scientists-demonstrate-2mbps-internet-connection-over-le/

======
ericz
Line of sight networking was obsoleted by WiFi and Bluetooth. What problem
does this solve?

The plant using to light to communicate "water me" is cute though, hehe.

~~~
viraptor
If you mean this specific solution, then yes - Bluetooth is probably more
advanced. If you mean general "line of sight" networking, then no. Laser
connections between buildings are doing just fine and provide communication on
bigger ranges than customer-grade wireless. There's also no interference
between many lasers in the same area. Once calibrated, laser links provide
stable (or at least more stable than wifi) quality.

------
sigstoat
these folks managed faster point to point free space optical links years ago:
<http://ronja.twibright.com/>

------
seldo
Soon, Christmas lights will be considered a hacking tool.

